# few inspectors here



## ICE (Aug 15, 2016)

I have come to the conclusion that there are not many inspectors that have become members.  Does anyone know where I can find them besides the ICC forum?  There are a few forums for electrical but I am looking for a forum for combination inspectors.


----------



## cda (Aug 15, 2016)

ICE said:


> I have come to the conclusion that there are not many inspectors that have become members.  Does anyone know where I can find them besides the ICC forum?  There are a few forums for electrical but I am looking for a forum for combination inspectors.





Icc chapter web sites??


http://www.iccsafe.org/membership/chapters/icc-chapters-and-boardstaff-liaison-map/


----------



## linnrg (Aug 15, 2016)

I would guess that lots of us serving small jurisdictions as building officials also do inspections.  We of course do not see the diversity or volume that you do.  There is website that seems to serve the real estate inspections/private inspectors market at:
http://www.inspectionnews.net/home_inspection/forum.php
It also is a join to use similar to this one.

The ICC forum was fair ten years ago or so but lately it sees little or no activity.  I rarely go to it.  For some searches I do I find forums on all topics of plumbing, HVAC, etc. but the challenge of them is finding answers since they often do not have detail or lots of comments that you have to wade through.

I network with other BO/inspectors in surrounding jurisdictions and discuss many subjects that come up which has been effective.


----------



## steveray (Aug 17, 2016)

I was wondering if anything was going on in the old place (but not enough to actually go there) as those guys just did their NE tour and we had dinner and a picnic with them here in CT. Some good discussions and hopefully they are listening and can respond in a positive way. I am trying to get more of my guys active and involved as I to believe that "we" learn more from discussions with other inspectors than most of my "education", paid or the free stuff our state puts on...

I am thinking with the baby boomer turnover starting, we may have a newer/ younger bunch that may be more apt to need and use a wonderful network like this one.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 17, 2016)

That site won't change. They did a big PR effort, we met in Denver for a couple days, they were supposed to be listening to what we wanted after they changed and screwed up the old forum. They didn't do what the group wanted, that's why this forum thrives. I feel like there is a good number of inspectors here, can always use more though. The Colorado Chapter is in the process of rebuilding a website, but there are no plans to host a forum that I have heard of.


----------



## north star (Aug 20, 2016)

*$ ~ $ = &*


ICE,

Like others have stated, there aren't many Forums out there
on the Information Superhighway for Combinations Inspectors.
The level of interest is too low to be that specialized.

Three possible ways that you can promote \ develop interest in
Combination Inspectors might be:   *(1)*  to spend your own money,
...having business cards printed up with pertinent information
related to Combo. Inspectors to come to this Forum,  or possibly
*(2)*  do what our Forum owner did, ...create a Forum just for
Combo. Inspectors,  or  *(3)*  make contact with a Realty Association,
or Insurance providers or attorneys in your area.

If you can sell the idea of saving, or making money off of the idea
of a well qualified and experienced Combination Inspectors serving
their customers, ...you might just create some interest that way.

I have performed some normal & forensic inspections, and there *IS*
a need out in the market for experienced, well qualified [ i.e. -
actually having the certifications, credentials and Continuing Ed.
documentation  ] and honest individuals who can provide the service
of a Combination Inspector.

If someone could realize what an exceptional resource this Forum is,
and use it to establish & grow their business, ...those persons could,
IMO, do quite well !


*& = $ ~ $*


----------



## ICE (Aug 20, 2016)

north star said:


> *$ ~ $ = &*
> 
> 
> ICE,
> ...


Or I can just accept the fact that there aren't many inspectors here.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 20, 2016)

I like the diversity of the crowd here so you can hear not only from other inspectors but from code officials, architects, designers, contractors, engineers, retired inspectors, etc.  The diversity of the group is what helps bring perspective to many topics.


----------



## MtnArch (Aug 20, 2016)

Hear, hear Jeff!  When you only look at something from your own perspective you've already limited your knowledge, and the opportunity to grow and learn.  As an architect I've always joked that I know everything about nothing - but I have always made sure that whatever came up either in Plan Check or something out in the field I've looked at those as "learning opportunities" to make me a better architect.  I appreciate everyone's perspective here!


----------



## cda (Aug 20, 2016)

ICE said:


> Or I can just accept the fact that there aren't many inspectors here.




I guess what is your definition of inspector??

Public?

Private?

Other?


----------



## ICE (Aug 20, 2016)

For what it's worth, I did not mean to denigrate the forum.  I just wish that inspectors were here asking questions and posting about their average day.  

I understand that the forum is a great resource for architects, designers, engineers and anybody with an accessibility question.  It would be nice to find such interest in everyday, mundane code violations.  But listen to that....everyday and mundane point to why it doesn't happen often.


----------



## cda (Aug 20, 2016)

I am a fire inspector

Been doing it to long, so only have questions

When I run into the strange stuff


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 22, 2016)

Sometimes people are afraid to post questions due to looking or appearing stupid. I notice quite a few trollers looking for info.


----------



## steveray (Aug 22, 2016)

I look stupid without even opening my mouth....I am strangely comfortable with it!....


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 22, 2016)

Steve, I agree --- not that you are stupid..... i meant that I am not afraid of appearing stupid if i ask a question.

Jim


----------



## steveray (Aug 22, 2016)

At least here you can be anonymous....Tougher in the real world. But how I can explain it to people, is: I'm 43, I have not been a plumber, electrician, HVAC tech, accessibility guy, structural engineer, sprinkler and fire guy, and architect for 10 years each, because I would have to be Conarb's age before I could get the job . But I do know how to find the answer, and sometimes I can even find a solution that makes everyone happy!...Anyone that pretends to know it  all is an idiot.


----------



## my250r11 (Aug 22, 2016)

I've been a carpenter for 20+ years. My plumbing,mech, and electrical are not great. Alot of ICE post I can't tell but 1 or 2 obvious ones on the electrical. I'm also in a small town, and weirdly enough less crazy things. most of mine are small things missed a hanger, not enough nails, Etc. Not worth posting lol.


----------



## Joe Engel (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm a Building Inspector in small Mississippi town of 8K
Also zoning officer, permit tech, flood plain manager, ADA coordinator, ... Bottom line, when I have time, I've used this forum to learn and to SEE "code issues" that I don't get to see every day, to get answers, to open my eyes to different interpretations, even supported as a sawhorse for a time (and will again budget permitting). WE'VE all got cell phones that take pictures, not as good or interesting as yours. it's the uploading and sizing that keeps me from doing what you do. Others it might be the IT restrictions. Jeff should give you special privileges for your content.


----------



## ICE (Aug 23, 2016)

Well then Joe you are definitely a combination inspector.  

The pictures are easy to do with a phone or a camera.  I use a camera for the better picture and zoom but getting them to the forum is a breeze.  Speaking of breezes, I wonder what happened to Brent.

So I use Flickr.  All I do is select photos and drag and drop.  Then select a picture from flickr and paste it to a reply here.  Trust me on this, it is easy.  If it were a pain I wouldn't do it.


----------



## JBI (Aug 24, 2016)

I believe that posting photos requires a paid membership to the forum.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 24, 2016)

ICE said:


> I wonder what happened to Brent.



"Where is the kilted one and his wisdom?"


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 24, 2016)

I heard a rumor, that his "Yurt" building business is in trouble? That's what I heard? 

Don't judge my friend!


----------

